# Ammo Cans



## Les (Oct 5, 2013)

I did a quick search, but didn't find anything. I went to an army surplus store and was reminded of how inexpensive military grade ammo cans are, especially for their durability. I almost picked up a few but realized that I really can't think of a use for them other than collecting junk/nuts/bolts, etc. While they would be great for that (other than having to dig for things), have any of you successfully used ammo cans for specialized storage (ex. lamps, connectors, etc)? 

My dad is a pipeliner (welder) and he uses them on his truck for storing welding rods. I imagine they could be good for storing carbons as well but that's not such an issue anymore!


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 5, 2013)

I picked one up at a garage sale. Several years later, I still haven't found a use for it. I've never seen anyone use them for anything other than truss bolts and truss tools.


----------



## JohnD (Oct 5, 2013)

How about building a computer in one:
https://www.google.com/search?q=amm...wTvtYDAAw&ved=0CCkQsAQ&biw=1128&bih=764&dpr=1
Which give me an excuse to post this search:
https://www.google.com/search?q=com...ABw&sqi=2&ved=0CEgQsAQ&biw=1128&bih=764&dpr=1
Or from the first search a "BoomBox"


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 5, 2013)

We've used them for storing truss bolts and the wrenches (each can has enough bolts and 2 sets of wrenches to do a 6 set off pre-rig tomcat)
Other than that I've seen them used for cam turn arounds and very short patch cables.


----------



## josh88 (Oct 5, 2013)

I've got a couple and have been meaning to pick up more. Granted they aren't super organized in the can, but I know whats in each one and can dig through to find what I need. I also do some leatherworking so I've got rivets and grommets and things like that in empty tic tac and altoid containers and with those in a can its much easier to find what I need fast. So with some clear containers, great for small stuff. I've got one just full of knobs and dials so they are great for prop/part storage if you're willing to deal with the bit of clutter found in one full of loose pieces.


----------



## JohnD (Oct 6, 2013)

The more I think about it, if you were touring with a wired clearcom system, it might be nice to use these for a belt pack and headset in each, which could be packed in a generic cable trunk with the many long mic cables.


----------



## TheaterEd (Oct 7, 2013)

JohnD said:


> The more I think about it, if you were touring with a wired clearcom system, it might be nice to use these for a belt pack and headset in each, which could be packed in a generic cable trunk with the many long mic cables.


I've been trying to figure out the best way to store my clearcoms for a while now. I think you just found my solution!


----------



## bobgaggle (Oct 16, 2013)

They're always good for storing ammo too.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 16, 2013)

Safe and easy place for me to keep chains (logging, binder, etc) as long as these are properly labeled....


----------



## JLNorthGA (Oct 17, 2013)

I used to get them from the Marine base at Camp Pendleton - where they come in a wide variety of sizes. I use them as task specific tool boxes. The larger 50 caliber ammo containers will act as an excellent toolbox for just about anything. The smaller 30 caliber work for smaller tools.

They also hold bulbs quite well.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a couple of devices that shoot flash paper, flash cotton, or flash powder. I keep all my flammable toys and more importantly what they shoot, in an ammo box.


----------



## Brandofhawk (Oct 20, 2013)

You could probably use one for storing paints and supplies for model building. Seems like anything you can use a shoe box for and I use quite a few of those in my life. 

Have a friend who uses one as a tool box for his soldering iron and accessories.


----------



## bishopthomas (Nov 6, 2013)

I have 3 of them that I use for truss bolts. Two are the "normal" size with 40 and 60 bolts, a pair of socket wrenches (socket size is 15/16" as a future reference), and a crescent wrench. Then the third is about half the size and holds 16 bolts, a pair of wrenches, and a c-wrench. I also like the idea of storing Clearcom in them.


----------



## IcarusProductions (Dec 8, 2013)

You know what they're ABSOLUTELY perfect for? Red Bull.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I've seen some nice homemade stoves for winter hot tent camping made from them. Not quite a CB mainstream application.


----------



## Tofudesperado (Dec 23, 2013)

I use them to transport pyro... but other good ideas I have seen are gobo rotators. You can fit two in one box with a cloth to pad them. Also with really good padding they fit projector lens.


----------



## avkid (Dec 24, 2013)

I've got irises and rotators in ammo cans, brilliant for weather resistant storage.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 27, 2013)

One can for each spotlight with intercom and a set of gels plus an XLR jumper cable.


----------



## danhr (Dec 30, 2013)

In my sound rental days I had one each for drum kit and vocal mics. I rolled them in foam and never had a problem or damage to them. And at the gig once emptied they were useful as blocks to stabilize things or to stand on while running the board (Since I'm 5'2").


----------

